# best cash tip ever



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

just sharing the joy of getting my best cash tip ever! $20!!!

picked up the dude as a destination ride. he is a fellow enthusiast so we chatted about cars all ride long. and he used to do uber & lyft as well so he understands how little drivers got paid.

left me $6 in the app, and also $20 cash. best ride ever!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lmao :biggrin: Ok.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

That's pretty good. Some people have gotten $100 however. But $20 is certainly a strong tip unless the aforementioned ride was over 45 minutes.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> That's pretty good. Some people have gotten $100 however. But $20 is certainly a strong tip unless the aforementioned ride was over 45 minutes.


Yes it was over 45min...
Didn't expect other drivers will think this is a crazy tip, but for me, who only do this very occasionally, it was. People in NY are so cheap most of the time they don't even tip. So for me $20 is a frigging bonanza!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Best cash tip ever $0.00


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Best cash tip ever $0.00


You must feel like the luckiest driver after every single ride


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You must feel like the luckiest driver after every single ride


Unfortunately no, I am disappointed far too often.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Unfortunately no, I am disappointed far too often.


I know how you feel, once I wanted a new bicycle for Christmas. I got a dirt bike, an ATV, a bb gun, an Atari, (the playstation of the late 70s-eay 80s) a ColecoVision (also like a playstation), a Walkman, (ipod of the 80s) in addition to a new bike.

sorry ass parents


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I know how you feel, once I wanted a new bicycle for Christmas. I got a dirt bike, an ATV, a bb gun, an Atari, (the playstation of the late 70s-eay 80s) a ColecoVision (also like a playstation), a Walkman, (ipod of the 80s) in addition to a new bike.
> 
> sorry ass parents


Everything comes with a cost.

Parents I really don't want any of those things, thank you for the thought but I am sure that there are other things that money could go for like savings?

Year after year your parents are wasting money on things that you did not ask for and do not want and not saving. Now as older retired people they have saved nothing and expect you to provide for them.

Man those presents that you did not ask for and did not want were well worth it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Best cash tip ever $0.00


The only good tip is the one that's not given.

#tipsareincluded


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

mochajave said:


> just sharing the joy of getting my best cash tip ever! $20!!!
> 
> picked up the dude as a destination ride. he is a fellow enthusiast so we chatted about cars all ride long. and he used to do uber & lyft as well so he understands how little drivers got paid.
> 
> left me $6 in the app, and also $20 cash. best ride ever!


Got to a pick up late at night, dood was outside drunk. I roll down passenger window, guy tells me he no longer needs a ride, wife is taking him. Starts to fumble with cash, hands me a bill and says thank you. I end the trip don't charge rider, look when I get to a stop sign, $100. Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Got $50, a cold pop and a $11 pack of smokes from a drunk/high dude who got kicked out his brothers wedding...taking him to his hookers place an hour away...well it didn't go well so I picked him back up to take him an hour back to town...more CASH and prizes followed. Felt like I won the Price is Right's SHOWCASE SHOWDOWN!


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Best regular cash tip was a $50, on two separate occasions. Best overall was returning a rich older man's wallet - he pulled two 100s from said wallet upon wallet return.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

In all of my driving I only got a cash tip once, and I was really surprised. It was 5 bucks! Nice guy, worked as a bartender and also a musician in several bands.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

mochajave said:


> just sharing the joy of getting my best cash tip ever! $20!!!
> 
> picked up the dude as a destination ride. he is a fellow enthusiast so we chatted about cars all ride long. and he used to do uber & lyft as well so he understands how little drivers got paid.
> 
> left me $6 in the app, and also $20 cash. best ride ever!


Good job man, a $20 in cash is a memorable tip!


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

$80 to take drunk PAX in South Scottsdale thru the Taco Bell after being denied walking up to the order screen


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

$20 tip! That's great! Awesome job!

Why so many people have to rain on your parade baffles me. If you can't be happy for or with the OP, why be negative towards him/her? Why even post on this thread? SMH


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> $20 tip! That's great! Awesome job!
> 
> Why so many people have to rain on your parade baffles me. If you can't be happy for or with the OP, why be negative towards him/her? Why even post on this thread? SMH


Cause that's what some people love to do on Uberpeople, on online forums in general, nothing but hate


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

loophole said:


> Cause that's what some people love to do on Uberpeople, on online forums in general, nothing but hate


Yup, that's what they do. Have to hide behind their keyboards and bash other people because they feel it makes them look tough. They are nothing but a bunch of KJ's (Keyboard Jockeys).


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

As far as strangest tips: two $1 bills from 1977 (still legal tender?) and also a 5 Filipino peso. ?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Stopped on way to drop off pax so he could run in and get some smokes. Asked if I wanted anything said I'll take a Mt. Dew. he came out with Mt. Dew and lotto ticket. Said lotto ticket is your tip. Scratched in front of him and hit for $100 on a $5 ticket.


----------

